# Stolen Raft - $250 Reward



## Wilderness Aware Rafting (Jun 16, 2005)

A raft was apparently stolen from the Wilderness Aware Rafting office in Johnson Village on Saturday, June 11th or Sunday June 12th 

The raft description is as follows:

13 NRS Otter (2005 Model)  Bright Green w/ black rub strips on the bottom  Serial # WSI62658E505 

This boat is well marked with the WA logo and web address. There could possibly be buff marks on the front left and right quarters and front and back center panels if someone has tried to remove our logos.

We have 3 more matching boats that are identical to this one as well as four other matching 14 green rafts. To the best of our knowledge these eight rafts are the only NRS rafts that have been made in this color (this not-to-subtle color will be hard to miss). 

Please let me know if you have any information regarding this raft. WA is offering a $250 reward for its return.

Thanks for your help!

Regards, 
Eric M. Young 
Operations Manager 

Wilderness Aware Rafting 
1-800-462-7238 ~ 719-395-2112 ~ Fax: 719-395-6716 ~ Cell: 719-221-6716 
12600 Highway 24/285, PO Box 1550, Buena Vista, Colorado 81211 
www.inaraft.com 
[email protected]


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Eric,

That completely sucks that someone would steal one of your boats..

Do you still have your shredder? I am coming down friday afternoon with my stinger and thinking about a pine creek run around 4 or 5 then head down to fibark. You should sneek out early and come boat.

I will be at P.T. before heading up to pine creek. I'll swing by.

Danny


----------



## Wilderness Aware Rafting (Jun 16, 2005)

Danny,

Sorry I missed you on Friday. Drop by the shop this weekend if you get a chance. 

EY


----------

